# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] Une news belle comme un Q - 2
Non mais c'est vrai, c'est beau un Q, vous ne trouvez pas ? Moi, j'adore le Q. D'abord parce que le Q  est coquin. Il s'est placé pour rigoler après le P, alors que bien sûr, c'est le Q qui fait des P et pas l'inverse. Et vous noterez que le Q est aussi placé avant le R, de "R Rating", expression de la censure américaine qui veut justement dire, attention, il y a du Q ici. Non vraiment, j'adore le Q. 

Et puis le Q trouble les juristes. Tenez, prenez par exemple la Grande Bretagne. Non, mais remontez votre pantalon voyons ! C'était une expression, ne soyez pas bêtes, vous ne pouvez pas prendre la Grande Bretagne comme ça. Ah dès qu'on parle de Q, ça vous déboussole, vous êtes incorrigibles. 

Prenez en exemple la Grande Bretagne disais-je, eh bien, vous savez ce que veut faire Cameron ? Terminator 4 ? Non mais c'est dingue ça, suivez un peu, je vous parle de David Cameron, le premier ministre anglais, pas James ! Pardon ? Quand je vous parle de Q, vous pensez à James ? Ah oui c'est vrai que ça peut prêter à confusion. Bon je reprends. 

Prenez en exemple la Grande Bretagne et son premier Ministre, David Cameron, eh bien, que croyez-vous qu'il veut faire ? Une loi pour censurer le porno sur internet ! Rien moins que ça. Il veut contraindre les FAI à bloquer par défaut tout accès à des sites porno pour tous les internautes de Grande Bretagne; ça vous la coupe hein ? Non ne grimacez pas, je veux dire, ça vous surprend hein ? 

Oui, ok, ça fait rigoler. D'abord parce que ce genre de filtrage peut se contourner aisément, et ce d'autant qu'en pratique, le filtrage sera activé par défaut mais pourra être enlevé par l'internaute s'il le souhaite. Le but en fait de cette loi à venir est de bloquer l'accès aux enfants et aux jeunes adolescents qui n'auront pas accès aux codes permettant de paramétrer leur box et qui ignorent encore tout, chères têtes blondes, des VPN, des newsgroups, des proxys et autre torrents. Ah ne sont-ils pas mignons. 

Protéger les mineurs du porno sur internet, c'est louable non ? Enfin quand je dis louable, je ne parle pas des films hein, je parle de l'intention. 

Maintenant, soyons sérieux une seconde. Si je suis le raisonnement anglais, une loi sera votée et concernera tous les internautes de Grande Bretagne. Elle obligera tous les FAI à filtrer les sites porno pour l'ensemble de leurs abonnés. Sachant que ce filtrage a un coût qui sera répercuté sur les abonnements et qu'il peut être désactivé à volonté.

Il s'agit donc d'une loi contraignante (pour les FAI qui seront obligés de filtrer par défaut) inefficace par principe (pour les abonnés qui peuvent désactiver le filtrage) et coûteuse (pour les FAI et, in fine, pour les abonnés). Mais l'objet est que cette loi puisse protéger une partie de la population (les mineurs) en partant du principe qu'eux ne savent pas comment contourner le filtrage (et en considérant que les parents vont laisser le filtrage de leur box activé). 

Hé bien, en tant qu'homme de loi, je trouve cette démarche très curieuse. Pourquoi ne pas distribuer gratuitement un logiciel que l'internaute, soucieux de protéger sa progéniture, pourrait installer sur son ordinateur afin de filtrer les sites porno ? Pourquoi pondre une loi contraignante pour les FAI, coûteuse pour les internautes et inefficace par principe ?  Une loi ne devrait pas contenir, en elle-même, les moyens de son contournement. Soit le législateur considère que le porno est mauvais et l'interdit purement et simplement (mais certains diront qu'on dérive gentiment vers une censure chinoise) soit on l'autorise. Mais une loi qui interdit l'accès au porno par défaut pour tous mais l'autorise sans problème pour qui le souhaite, tout en espérant que les mineurs ne trouveront pas, soit les codes de la box de leurs parents, soit ne découvriront pas les myriades de moyen de contourner le filtrage, je ne trouve pas ça malin. Cela décrédibilise l'outil législatif. 

En plus, sans déconner, il y avait un moyen fort simple: Il suffisait de retirer la lettre Q de tous les  claviers anglais et le problème était réglé.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Ethoril

En même temps, le jour où les hommes politiques comprendront comment marche internet......

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est assez inquiétant en effet..
Surtout si cela encourage les démarche "façon free" comme on a eu en janvier dernier.

Je rappelle juste que la levée de bouclier qu'elle avait suscité provenait en partie du fait que le FAI détenais l'information de qui à laissé le filtrage actif et qui à été le désactivé ( car le filtrage était au niveau du FAI et non coté client comme avec addblocs). 
Et par conséquent pouvais être très facilement utilisé comme un outil de surveillance.
Cf le dossier de GMB sur la neutralité du net.

L'erreur d'un FAI peut presque passer pour une maladresse, mais pas celle d'un gouvernement.
Obliger un tel pistage par les FAI risque de poser des soucis de protection de la vie privée...

----------


## Montigny

Même réponse qu'Ethoril : nos dirigeants (et ceux des autres pays , bien entendu) sont des branques dès qu'il s'agit de technologie (et surtout d'internet).

C'est aux parents d'être responsables et de surveiller un minimum ce que leurs gamins font sur le net....

Après , rien ne dit que le porno est mauvais pour les ados (et quand je dit ado , je parle 15+ ...avant c'est clair qu'il faut surveiller son gamin)

Sinon, retirer la lettre Q des claviers anglais ne servirait pas à grand chose , car chez eux , c'est plutôt la lettre A qu'il faudrait virer (pour Ass)  :^_^:

----------


## Anonyme957

Déplorable..
Et cela utilise toujours un principe d'interdiction, qui comme chacun sait fait toujours pire que mieux. 
Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas tant l'exposition au hartc0rz poney qui pose soucis, c'est surtout l'exposition trop fréquente. Les ravages se constatent dans l'estime de soi, l'attente que l'individu va avoir d'un rappport, et tout cela va grandement modifier le ressenti des premiers rapports en amenant de la déception. 

La sensibilisation me semble préférable, il faut être direct façon "Mon fils, c'est cool, vas-y pour ta culture de temps en temps, mais c'est nocif et ça fera de toi un mauvais coup."  ::ninja::

----------


## Warzlouf

En faisant de la prévention anti-tabac aux enfants en classe de CM2 et pendant plusieurs années, on s'est retrouvés avec un nombre inédit de fumeurs dès la classe de 6ème. Si les jeunes anglais sont informés de cette forme de censure maladroite (à mon goût), une des premières choses qu'ils feront sera d'essayer de contourner le blocage, qu'ils s'intéressent au porno ou non.

----------


## perverpepere

> En plus, sans déconner, il y avait un moyen fort simple: Il suffisait de  retirer la lettre Q de tous les  claviers anglais et le problème était  réglé.


N00b, tous le monde sait qu'il vaut mieux utiliser la lettre X

----------


## Paoh

non... j'crois qu'ils sont juste cons. (Livre I - Ep. 31)

----------


## Jolaventur

Là ou ça coince c'est que la Grande Bretagne ne votera jamais une loi pénalisant l'économie (ça c'est un truc réservé aux français).
Et le porno est un pan de l'économie ( à fortiori du net)

----------


## Don Moahskarton

C'est vrai que les british font des bond films.



Oui roh ca va hein ^^

----------


## Argha



----------


## Horban

Le porno rapporte bien trop à l'Etat pour se passer de cette industrie. C'est juste de l'hypocrisie de la part des politiques, une fois de plus.

----------


## Holoman

~ grab your dick & double click for PR0N PR0N PR0000N! ~

on topic: ça manque de DSK.

----------


## Mastaba

> Sinon, retirer la lettre Q des claviers anglais ne servirait pas à grand chose , car chez eux , c'est plutôt la lettre A qu'il faudrait virer (pour Ass)


Remarque c'est la même touche en QWERTY.

----------

